# Getting called of schizophrenic again...



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Alright so I had a few symptoms (like nauseas/weakness/anxiety/etc) so I went to the doctor, and guess what he said.. have you ever been to a psychiatrist or something? I said yeah, I've been to 2 already, the first one diagnosed me with schizophrenia, and then he just says "Maybe you should take him serious then and follow what he says" , seriously I don't know what to do anymore.. either doctors are just getting shittier and shittier or I'm going plain crazy


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Alright so I had a few symptoms (like nauseas/weakness/anxiety/etc) so I went to the doctor, and guess what he said.. have you ever been to a psychiatrist or something? I said yeah, I've been to 2 already, the first one diagnosed me with schizophrenia, and then he just says "Maybe you should take him serious then and follow what he says" , seriously I don't know what to do anymore.. either doctors are just getting shittier and shittier or I'm going plain crazy


Probably the doctors are getting shittier and shittier. Met a couple of them myself. Tried to convince me I was becoming psychotic, but they clearly did not know they were talking about. Don't always trust people even if it says dr. on their door.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

snow storm said:


> Probably the doctors are getting shittier and shittier. Met a couple of them myself. Tried to convince me I was becoming psychotic, but they clearly did not know they were talking about. Don't always trust people even if it says dr. on their door.


Yeah I guess you're right


----------



## Ash Hayden (Apr 10, 2011)

Sometimes they just look at certain symptoms and don't see the big picture. And then when you tell them something about your mental health they just zero in on that weither it fits the whole thing or not. You have to find someone who will look at all of your symptoms, mental and physical, before they treat you. Not someone who has a "god complex" and zeros in on certain aspects of the whole.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

This,is why I'm scared to go to the doctors. They will think I'm crazy or schizphrenic and shit,just because they dont understand how we feel.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

Doctors are getting shittier. Many doctors are not actually healers, but know-it-alls, and that is not conducive to healing or diagnosing.


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been to three doctors, the first one sayd that am getting psychotic and schizo ;O so ur not the only one with crappy doctors


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh this sucks, were all alone in DP/DR world... can't wait until tomorrow to see my psychiatrist and get rid of my medication (or atleast just lower the dosage) so that I can get back on the alcohol, I know it doesn't help in the long run but yeah it makes my DP/DR go away for a while, I mean I could probably just drink alcohol with the current medication I'm taking but I don't know I don't think it's safe, I rather wait


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I was in counseling back in the 90's and I believe the quality of therapy and diagnosing illness has gone downhill. There seems to me to be more arrogance in the attitudes of the mental health professionals than there was in the past. But, then, the more I think for myself, the more they want to try to control my comments, and tell me I'm wrong, and tell me how it is. Maybe you'd have more luck talking to a doc who has lots of experience, say maybe, 30 years or more, to get a good opinion? The newbies, in my opinion, haven't been around the block.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

i think im becoming psychotic or schizophrenic.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

MicahG said:


> i think im becoming psychotic or schizophrenic.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel like im going crazy too, just losing my mind. Probably because of all the anxiety i have and my fear of schizophrenia.

So is that it? Am I developing schizophrenia, like fuck DP is one thing but I can not live with having schizophrenia.

Im getting emotional right now and I'm fed up, like is that what we all have?

Im so fucking sick of this shit right now i dont even know what to do


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

like i can understand if you went up to a doctor who knew nothing about DP and said to him, "I feel like im in a dream world and i feel alienated from my body" that does sound pretty crazy... so i fucking hope to god that is the case...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Jayd said:


> like i can understand if you went up to a doctor who knew nothing about DP and said to him, "I feel like im in a dream world and i feel alienated from my body" that does sound pretty crazy... so i fucking hope to god that is the case...


This is probably the case but it's just so weird that I keep running into doctors that know nothing about DP.. well atleast they don't seem to know anything about it, they say that a person with DP wouldn't be able to have a conversation with someone and I can, what the hell seriously =O


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

My opinion:

Just because somebody is a doctor, does not mean you should trust them. There is much corruption in the healthcare system, so be on guard and think for yourself.

I personally don't think any doctor can "cure" me. I know that it's only me who can heal myself. I can get help from others for sure, but ultimately, my healing is my responsibility and I take full control over it.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've "fired" more than one therapist in my day. . . .


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been to 2 doctors. My family doctor and a doctor at my college. My doctor said I don't see you going down that road (meaning schizophrenic), the other doctor really gave me comfort and said, "Not one molecule of my being believes your schizophrenic".

I was seeing a therapist/psychologist at my college who referred me to that one doctor and a psychiatrist, he also laughed because he doesn't see it in me and I worry extensively about it.

And the Psychiatrist also said it doesn't look like I'm going down that road.

Even with all that reassurance I would EVERY single day of my life. It is my biggest fear.

They all knew what DP was fortunately, so if your not hallucinating or have delusions it wouldn't really make sense that you would be diagnosed with SZ.

But for people you have NO clue about DP it does make sense that they would think of you as "crazy" because if you think about it feels as if were living in sort of a dream state. That's why it is hard to describe to people.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I had two therapists tell me that I'd had a psychotic break with reality, and, fortunately, the other five or so that I've seen since this started have been better than that. The tough thing for me, with dp/dr, is that my mind is already obsessing about how I'm going crazy, so, if someone who seems like a professional confirms that, then I'm really likely to buy it. But it's not true, as far as I know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

dpsince2002 said:


> I had two therapists tell me that I'd had a psychotic break with reality, and, fortunately, the other five or so that I've seen since this started have been better than that. The tough thing for me, with dp/dr, is that my mind is already obsessing about how I'm going crazy, so, if someone who seems like a professional confirms that, then I'm really likely to buy it. But it's not true, as far as I know.


just think about this. what are you afraid of basically? the title of scizophrenia? if a therapist told you that you're "scizophrenic", then what's up? they should learn some more then it's all that it means.

these labels are so harmful if you take them seriously. you obviously have no problem with reality. I didn't read "help me the FBI is after me" or "my daughter is from Mars" from you.

you experience something people call depersonalization disorder. your emotions are exploding in you. it's NOT a step towards scizophrenia.

DP is NOT a mental thing, it's an emotional thing. so you'll be never lose your touch on reality, but you may FEEL like it. (which feels worse, but a harmless condition)

"losing touch with reality" (if that's what you fear of in schizo), is not something you can be afraid of and experience at the same time. it's just not possible.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> just think about this. what are you afraid of basically? the title of scizophrenia? if a therapist told you that you're "scizophrenic", then what's up? they should learn some more then it's all that it means.
> 
> these labels are so harmful if you take them seriously. you obviously have no problem with reality. I didn't read "help me the FBI is after me" or "my daughter is from Mars" from you.
> 
> ...


What leads you to believe DP is just an emotional thing? This confuses me. I want to believe you, but if this were just an emotional thing dont you think therapists would have figured it out by now?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not weird you run into multiple drs who don't know about dp, most of them don't. Bring in a couple articles on it, in their language. Turning to rely on alcohol for releif is not going to turn out well. Heck, maybehumor them , try an anti psychotic, when it doesn't work it'll help the dr and your fear of loosing it. We think we know what psychosis is, when we come across something we don't know, our brain puts a name to it, it grabs he word psycosis. This is a complelty normal phase to go through with a dissociative disorder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

aftershave said:


> I have been to three doctors, the first one sayd that am getting psychotic and schizo ;O so ur not the only one with crappy doctors


I`m also diagnosed with schizo, but I don`t believe them. Two other doctors say I don`t have it. I don`t feel schizo either, I think I have DP/DR with maybe HPPD.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

In my personal opinion I think that the doctors who don't know and are not knowledgeable with DP will consider you SZ or something along the lines of that. Which is really sad because they should know of something like this. And I would take an article or page of symptoms from a well known psychiatrist or school or website, like Cambridge for example, to a doctor.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sidran.org, isst-d.org, and nimh.gov are all credible websites, the first will send you any info on diss if you ask (or if your dr asks), the second is a professional org with faq's about diss as well as nationally recognized treatment guidelines, the last is the national institues of mental health. Those with trauma related diss might want to find this book for thier dr, it's brand new, details everything from pre Freud to last year on history, research, theory and treatment, impact of early life trauma on illness and disease , hidden epidemic ( if I don't have the whole title right msg me I'll look it up, had to return it, was on loan from another universiy)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

For years I've been annoyed and mad at doctors for not being able to help. Seen about two dozen. But in reflection, not one of them ever thought I was schizophrenic. Even asked and one doc said, "Have you ever met someone delusional? It is unforgettable. You are nothing like that".

So, while sometimes dismissed as anxious and depressed, in the end most have tried their best - how can I remain mad just because they aren't gods?

Reading so many posts from members about being misdiagnosed or being dismissed or just being handed a 'knee-jerk' prescription - guess I've done well with doctors after all.

In the end, we just have to try to build a working relationship with our doctors. And where they lack imagination and/or information, we can try to fill in the blanks with them and try new things.


----------

